# Toybox's new semi-modular synth - Tangle Synth has been released



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2022)

*Toybox have released a semi-modular soft synth based on their Reaktor blocks — Tangle Synth*

The synth is built using the cream of their blocks collection with a patching strip down the middle for quickly making modulation connections.

Although the front panel is conveniently laid out like a standard mono-synth, there are unlimited patching and routing options available from the structure view. In the structure view you can even add blocks from other packs, like Native Instruments own high quality Monark filter.

The Tangle Synth comes with over 100 patches included, all with full NKS mappings.

Features include:


*Powerful oscillators* take cues from contemporary Eurorack modules, including the Tangle Oscillator: a versatile oscillator block that fuses extreme phase distortion (twisting, warping, repeating and mixing basic waveforms for knotted and twisted sounds) with FM synthesis, great for thick, harmonically rich timbres. The oscillator block also features seven lo-fi modes which authentically model vintage digital convertors with gritty noise and jitter, great for old-school digital synth tones.
*Flexible analog modelled filter* with a pre or post filter distortion circuit and ILO (infinite linear oversampling) wave-folding. 8 different analog filter models (Moog, Korg, Roland etc) can be selected and multiple filter shapes and styles can be flexibly re-ordered and morphed between.
Four *High-quality and innovative effects blocks*.
*Powerful modulation blocks*, including the Ramp Generator block (based on one half of the Make Noise 'Maths' function generator Eurorack module), three multi-breakpoint modulation lanes, 2 complex LFOs plus randomization and utility blocks.
A set of *templates* included based on common synths (like Roland SH101) for quickly dialling up basic sounds.
A flexible global *snapshots system*. Snapshots can be stored and morphed for each individual block or for the whole rack.
*Bleeding-edge DSP* and analog modelling techniques.
Native Instruments *NKS compatible*.
Works with *Reaktor Player* (no need for a full copy of Reaktor).

The pack is available at the intro price of only $24 (normally $45).

More information available on the Toybox website:

https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/tangle-synth


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2022)

Here is CinningBao's overview video for the Tangle Synth —>


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2022)

Hey Folks, we just added a new sampler block to the free Toybox User Blocks pack. The Granular Sample Player block is powerful granular synthesis block with a GUI based on Native Instruments' brilliant Kodiak series of blocks.

Download the pack for free from the Toybox website here: https://www.toyboxaudio.com/

(Also we are running a spooky sale for Halloween with up to 50% off)


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

Great toy. And I finally picked up the Tangle Blocks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Great toy. And I finally picked up the Tangle Blocks.


Brilliant!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2022)

Here's a cheatsheet that shows an example of how to hook up the free Granular Sampler block and explains its controls (click here to see it larger: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...lar_Sampler_Block_Cheatsheet.png?v=1666980164).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2022)

Just to let you folks know we are currently running a Black Friday sale, everything 60% off -->









Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2022)

Here's a new video from CinningBao showing how to make a synth bass sound using the Toybox Tangle Synth:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2022)

Here's another new video where sound designer CinningBao experiments with modifying some drum and instrument samples using the free Granular Sample Player block found in the Toybox User Blocks pack (get the pack for free here: https://www.toyboxaudio.com)


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Just to let you folks know we are currently running a Black Friday sale, everything 60% off -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to for a long time, but I think this might finally be the sale season when I dive in to Toybox products. I couldn't find a standing Toybox thread, so I guess I'll ask here: what would folks recommend I start with? If I do end up buying something, it'll likely be either the Synth Pack, Nano Pack or Tangle Pack, but I'm also open to arguments for the Blocks Bundle.

I don't do a ton with virtual modular, but I've done enough that I can wrap my head around it pretty quickly, and I'm a reasonably adept synth-user/sound designer. No preferred genre, really.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

REAKTOR still is one of best sounding synths I have ever heard and I highly recommend the Toybox series of blocks.

A good place to starts is the Nano Pack, although lately I am having a lot of fun with the ‘standalone’ Tangle synth as well. The cool thing about the Nano stuff is that there’s just such a rich collection of really useful modules to build with. Very nifty stuff in there. And there’s a ton of cool visuals they’ve published with little patch ideas for inspiration. Truly a developer I can always trust to come up with cool new stuff. And their packs offer a tremendous value for money.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 21, 2022)

Also, not to hijack David’s thread, but I am almost sure he’ll agree with me: the blocks by Unfiltered Audio (EuroReakt) are also very cool.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> REAKTOR still is one of best sounding synths I have ever heard and I highly recommend the Toybox series of blocks.
> 
> A good place to starts is the Nano Pack, although lately I am having a lot of fun with the ‘standalone’ Tangle synth as well. The cool thing about the Nano stuff is that there’s just such a rich collection of really useful modules to build with. Very nifty stuff in there. And there’s a ton of cool visuals they’ve published with little patch ideas for inspiration. Truly a developer I can always trust to come up with cool new stuff. And their packs offer a tremendous value for money.


I’m relatively comfortable inside Reaktor, and I want to get more expansively productive with it. It’s way too easy for me to default to wanting to buy new stuff instead of expanding my capacities with what I have, but I don’t have the time or budget to take on lots of new products.

I like the suggestion—although it felt to me like the NanoPack (at first glance) was more like bread-and-butter modular, and Synth and Tangle packs were where the surprising and unusual possibilities lay. Honestly, maybe I should just start a new thread about this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2022)

Ah great. So yes, if it is the slightly more challenging new and surprising modules that you fancy, I do recommend the Tangle series.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Also, not to hijack David’s thread, but I am almost sure he’ll agree with me: the blocks by Unfiltered Audio (EuroReakt) are also very cool.


Yes I highly recommend these!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2022)

Just a reminder that we are running our biggest ever Black Friday sale with 60% OFF everything on the website! --> www.toyboxaudio.com

If you don't have all the packs already, then now is the ideal time to complete your collection.

Don't forget to check out the FAQ on the website for getting-started guides and tips and our YouTube channel for our latest tutorials -->

https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/faq

https://www.youtube.com/@toyboxaudio


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah great. So yes, if it is the slightly more challenging new and surprising modules that you fancy, I do recommend the Tangle series.


Took this advice to the bank—that is, to the Toybox Audio store where I purchased the Tangle Pack. It’ll be a couple of days before I have a chance to play with it, but I’m excited.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2022)

h.s.j.e said:


> Took this advice to the bank—that is, to the Toybox Audio store where I purchased the Tangle Pack. It’ll be a couple of days before I have a chance to play with it, but I’m excited.


Cool. Let us know how you like the pack or when you’ve come up with a particularly cool use case (which is a high probability event)!


----------

